# Buch: Physik für Wissenschaftler und Ingenieure Tipler &amp; Mosca (gut für Studium)



## MICHI123 (31. August 2011)

*Buch: Physik für Wissenschaftler und Ingenieure Tipler & Mosca (gut für Studium)*

Hi,
biete hier mein Physik buch aus dem Physikstudium an. Ein sehr gutes, ausführliches Buch in absolut neuwertigem Zustand. 20€ unter Ladenpreis. Besonders gut fürs erste Semester Physik, da sehr viele sehr ausführlich gelöste Aufgaben zu finden sind und alle Sachverhalte übersichtlich, auf den Punkt gebracht dargestellt werden. Über 1600 Seiten. 
Physik für Wissenschaftler & Ingenieure Tipler & Mosca Neuwertig in Nordrhein-Westfalen - Herford | Fachbücher, Schule & Studium | eBay Kleinanzeigen
Würde es auch behalten als Nachschlagewerk, aber brauche Geld. 
Gruß,
Michi


----------

